# Does pineapple belong on pizza?



## MindBlaze (Mar 17, 2017)

This debate has arisen a few times before, but in the current political climate the only way to finally settle it is with an in/out referendum of the pineapple's membership in the union of pizza toppings.

Vote wisely. #Pinexit


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I've deleted people from my Facebook for less.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

It belongs only on the Hawaiian. Therefore, yes, it belongs to a pizza.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah, I actually happen to like it. I had the same 'wtf' reaction until I was dared to do it by a friend, and then it became my favorite topping. : P

There are worse habits out there we could be directing our energy at. I'd sooner de-friend a person who likes sardines or minnows on their pizza (the fuck?) then pineapple.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Hell yeah


----------



## The Illustrious Reign Man (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of pineapple pizza but from the times that I've ate pineapples on pizza it has been pretty decent and not terrible. More people should try it. Some people dip their pizza in milk....I mean yeah that's weird.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Sure, why not? Some people really like it, others hate it without ever trying it out themselves. It's delicate topping, but shouldn't be discriminated. I really like it.


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

I guess it's ok. Well if people have problem about it they can order one without the pa topping. Lol

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

No, pineapple belongs in the mouth (it has actually a hidden meaning)


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Pineapple belongs on pizza if the pizza is Hawaiian.

Pineapple doesn't go well with many of the normal pizza toppings. It tastes the best when paired with ham or bacon. Not so good with the other stuff.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

But of course, pineapple taste frigging awesome!!!


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes! I love pineapple with jalapeños :happy: the spiciness of the jalapeños balances out the sweetness of the pineapples.

Edit: I know I'm weird!:tongue:


----------



## yuitoe (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah, but only with ham. I feel that some pizza don't know how to handle pineapple and just give you a sloppy mess. :/ Ham makes it better somehow.


----------



## MindBlaze (Mar 17, 2017)

I can't believe "Yes" is actually winning... this is devastating


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

well personally I don't like warm pineapple so I vote no.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Not a fan of it personally, but I don't feel very strongly one way or the other.

What absolutely doesn't belong in pizza, though, are raw onions. UGH.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Sure. Fruit and cheese combos aren't unusual (neither are fruit/meat ones, esp. citrus or tropical fruits).


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a pineapple heathen! 

* *


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Only if pineapple is another name for kebab.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

*Pineapples belong in between apples and pens.*


----------



## Cast (Dec 20, 2016)

As an Italian, I shockingly voted Yes :O


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'd like pineapples. And watermelon, too.
Hold the pizza.
:watermelon:


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, I like pineapple on my pizza.


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*I love pineapple, and I enjoy pizza, but NOT together! Still, to each their own. *


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I mean, i prefer other pizza toppings over pineapple, but i do enjoy hawaiian pizza every now and then. it's a strange combo but it works really well.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Librarylady said:


> Yeah, I actually happen to like it. I had the same 'wtf' reaction until I was dared to do it by a friend, and then it became my favorite topping. : P
> 
> There are worse habits out there we could be directing our energy at. I'd sooner de-friend a person who likes sardines or minnows on their pizza (the fuck?) then pineapple.


Basically, everything they wrote. Except, my mom got me to try it out, and I ate it without thinking about it. It really tasted good.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

It's funny how you can differentiate the dumb ass businesses compared to its successors.. I just ordered a Mexicana from the only place open until 2am and they put fucking pineapple on it. The whole bottom of the pizza box is almost transparent from grease. 

And you wonder why businesses fail.. And you wonder what it's so easy to make money 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

It absolutely goes on pizza. My all-time favorite is pineapple and pepperoni.


----------



## zerouva (Mar 25, 2017)

I really don't care. If you like it, you like it. I don't, but if it's the only option and I REALLY want pizza, then I'll just pick the pineapple out. Easy.


----------



## Nixu (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell yes it belongs on pizza.


----------



## JaguarPap (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## Alphya (Apr 4, 2017)

No! Just meat, meat, and more meat as toppings.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Personally, I'm not very fond of it. Mainly because: 

1. It's only served with ham around here and 
2. I don't like its taste (surprising, huh?).

Then again, pineapple goes very well with anything sweet in my opinion.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

I am not a fan of this habit. I wouldn't buy a Hawaii pizza myself but if somebody happens to offer me a piece/a bite and I am hungry, I eat it..


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Oh god NO. x)


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Depends..thick crust? Thin crust? Served with salmon? Dill? 

Fusion food pizza with pineapple can be delicioso. Oh, and imagine a fantastic sauce to go with that..


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I said yes. I'm very hungry. At this point, I'd say yes to anything. I should not post when hungry. LOL


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Me too. Now my tummy aches. Hahah


----------



## Ghosties (Sep 7, 2014)

No, I don't like it all.

But I eat jalapeno and any sort of pepper I can get on my pizza, plus mushrooms, so I don't have much room to judge.


----------

